# Ventian Plaster



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi Guys,

What is the current process for any of you that are doing Venetian finishing. I am curious as to your sanding process. Are you guys hand sanding or machine sanding. What grits are you using? How much time is involved to achieve a gloss finish? Just wondering because in Europe it is quite common in some countries and they use a P/C (Flex) with fine grit abrasives. Even buffing with wool as a final step...

Thanks:whistling2:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

I think you need to do some trial and error on you own to learn the process. Its pretty simple just go ahead and cut some 2X2 pieces of sheetrock. Get some premixed VP and go to town. I really like the SWP VP. Its probly the best choice for a begginer but gives you the look of an experienced craftsman. I dont sand any thing to get a gloss look. To get the glossy look I simply use a knife and burnish it. After burnishing wax may be applied. Theres a few good videos around at DWT and you tube. Another tip that works for me is to tint your primer to 50% of base color. The next tip i use is to open your can the night before and leaving the lid partialy open. Helps thicken the mix up and makes it stick better to your knives


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

boco said:


> I think you need to do some trial and error on you own to learn the process. Its pretty simple just go ahead and cut some 2X2 pieces of sheetrock. Get some premixed VP and go to town. I really like the SWP VP. Its probly the best choice for a begginer but gives you the look of an experienced craftsman. I dont sand any thing to get a gloss look. To get the glossy look I simply use a knife and burnish it. After burnishing wax may be applied. Theres a few good videos around at DWT and you tube. Another tip that works for me is to tint your primer to 50% of base color. The next tip i use is to open your can the night before and leaving the lid partialy open. Helps thicken the mix up and makes it stick better to your knives


 

Here is a video I found. This guy used abrasives and a power tool so I was wondering if there were any other similar processes out there.... 
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SBup8OgcMY4_


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

Theres a ton of different ways to skin a cat. Then theres the one way that works for you. Myself I dont normally use any power tools for my venetion work. Even the wax. Everything i do is by hand. Ya its probly not as fast as using power tools but I do charge accordingly.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Na1O5opnKe4


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I'll let you know what I figure out on this shower job next week.

I'm going to be doing a lime-based plaster over stucco base, never done it before, and it should be interesting.....especially in a shower


----------



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

robert seke said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> What is the current process for any of you that are doing Venetian finishing. I am curious as to your sanding process. Are you guys hand sanding or machine sanding. What grits are you using? How much time is involved to achieve a gloss finish? Just wondering because in Europe it is quite common in some countries and they use a P/C (Flex) with fine grit abrasives. Even buffing with wool as a final step...
> 
> Thanks:whistling2:


If you're playing around with plaster you may want to try this. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBsxlhp26X4&sns=em


----------

